# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] TurboHUD not working

## VillainousWolf

Some overlays are showing up, like timers on passive effects. Mostly nothing shows up though. I see 5 exceptions in the bottom left, I attached my exceptions.txt

----------


## VillainousWolf

Well I did a reinstall into a clean folder and I'm not getting these exceptions anymore. Everythings working again.

----------

